# What's the lowest rate you are willing to drive for?



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

I hear a lot of complaining about the endless rate war between Lyft and Uber, but I don't see many people saying that they won't drive. So here's my question. What is the lowest rate that you would be willing to drive for? Whatever that is, that is where the rates are heading. As long as drivers are willing to work, These two companies are going to continue to break driver's backs trying to kill each other. I, for one, have been priced out of the game. I live outside the coverage areas and have to drive 60 miles each way to make money driving. The $40 per month for the iPhone was a pinch, but these new cuts put me on the bench.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

3 square meals, and a roof over my head


----------



## RS King (Aug 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> 3 square meals, and a roof over my head


Well, if you can't pay your rent, you're not getting the roof


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

I have had many customers mention even if uber was as expensive as a cab,they still would choose uber over a cab! People are just fed up with taxi cabs. Uber and lyft should be raising their rates instead of lowering them!

What we had before this rate change was getting close to being the lowest I would continue doing it for. Sometimes I hated doing it for what we were getting before. Plus this B.S. they said about us getting more rides to compensate for the lower rates is a load of crap! One thing I do notice is there are a shit load more drivers out there now than a couple months ago. In busy areas I can literally come to a stop and either one car to the left or right of me will have their phone mounted on their window with either the uber or lift app. Plus since summer is over, I'm sure we will see less requests.I am already beginning to notice it already since school started.

What I would like to see at least what we had before this rate change on the milage rate plus an increase in the per minute charge. Plus we keep the $1 per ride. I would like to see an increase in the per minute rate to maybe discourage stops like drive thrus or supermarket stops.
Oh crap,here i go again imagining uber actually gives a sh about their drivers.....


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Apparently, I'm such a ***** I'll work for basically nothing. $6 fare minus $1.20 Uber fee minus $1 bullshit fee = $3.80. I'm willing to drive for 20 minutes one way to pick up some non-tipping ****** who wants to go around the corner to another bar for $3.80. (Not to mention, I also get to wait 10 minutes for the asshole to come to my car.) I have no dignity or self respect left; as in these cases, I'm essentially *paying* for the chance that the next drunk will puke in my car. What was I thnking? Uber needs to up the minimum so we get at least $7 per ride in our pocket. No driver with any brain cells left even wants to pick up the minimum fare Pax.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

1.75x or higher if I'm on the road. 2.0x or higher if I'm home or not currently planning to try to drive because I anticipate demand. 

But Denver has definitely been slower since Labor Day. Before that, every weekend was busy. After LD, only weekends with a SHIT TON of stuff going around downtown are busy.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

duggles said:


> 1.75x or higher if I'm on the road. 2.0x or higher if I'm home or not currently planning to try to drive because I anticipate demand.
> 
> But Denver has definitely been slower since Labor Day. Before that, every weekend was busy. After LD, only weekends with a SHIT TON of stuff going around downtown are busy.


Didn't get a single surge fare while I was out last weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun ~ 8pm-1am). Think I will probably drive Halloween and NYE and thats it.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

winston said:


> Didn't get a single surge fare while I was out last weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun ~ 8pm-1am). Think I will probably drive Halloween and NYE and thats it.


Yeah, I basically didn't drive last weekend. Caught one surge fare for $20 on Saturday evening, maybe around 5-7p (can't remember exactly). Really needed some extra cash this weekend, so I was going to do bar close on Saturday night. Surge didn't start till about 1:20am, didnt reach 2.0x until about 1:45am. But I was at home and a little far to get a bar ping. So I left home at 1:55am as surge hit 4.0x, cruised Colfax towards downtown got a 4.25x at Fat Sullys. Stopped, call pax and say "I'm out front of Fat Sully's." She says, "Oh, there you are." And abruptly hangs up. No one is coming to my car at that point, and there's hardly anyone around. Wait a minute and then cancel since she never called back. Cruised further down Colfax as the surge kept dropping, never even got a bar close ride. **** last weekend.

I will be out on Halloween though. Hopefully we have a few busy weekends in between that and NYE. It's too hard to stay awake just for $30-100 of bar close surge. The whole night, or at least bar goings and closings, has to be busy or I usually can't make it to the end.


----------



## daileydub (Oct 18, 2014)

They just dropped their already low rates in Miami by 20%. My uber days are done.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

£4 a mile.

£14minimum fare


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I generally don't drive below 2x surge unless it's a flat rate airport, which is basically the same as a 2x fare.

The exception is if I get taken far away on a ride and I just need a fare back into town to minimize dead miles.

Needless to say, I don't get many hours in this way. But I don't want to drive for nothing either.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I note a certain lack of knowledge of how Private Hire work, which is what Uber is.

PH has been around for nearly 40yrs in London.

You work out how to make a profit based around the mileage rate.

And the proximity of the job to your current location.

One company I know of in E14(Nr Canary Wharf) mainly accepts job going to or coming from E14.

If the mileage rate is good you can afford to have more dead miles and still make a profit.

It seems though that many of the US based drivers are surge chasers.

And are happy to manipulate the system to increase surge.

Uber should set the rates at a sensible level and throw surge out the window.

It alienates clients and pisses people off.

It also pushes arsehole clients my way.

As if UberX is surging at 2x then they figure they may aswell use UberExec or Lux.

Honestly you are welcome to these clients.

Ubers race to the bottom will eventually cause its ruination.

I suspect the London PH Industry will carry on as usual as it is a properly regulated service unlike X in the US.

A shame as if they stopped trying to reinvent the wheel it could have been a real success in London.

But they employ office staff that know nothing.

The London staff used to ask certain Lux drivers how to do things.

They were happy to help.

As they thought they were building a brand that they could use to supplement their current income streams.

More and more it looks like a Ponzi Scheme.

A real shame.

When Gett arrives in London i expect they will only target high end work.

And UberPop?

WTF.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Tonight Denver has been odd. For the last hour the majority of the metro area outside of downtown has been "NO uberX AVAILABLE" off and on. Yet no surge.

Then, black car and suv just surged... at a multiple of 1.3X. Is this new? Haven't that before. 

Will uberX have smaller increments for multiples too?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Tonight Denver has been odd. For the last hour the majority of the metro area outside of downtown has been "NO uberX AVAILABLE" off and on. Yet no surge.


It's that way I presume everywhere there are no 'on demand' drivers in range. Most drivers where I'm at don't do the burbs anyway. It's either airports, colleges, downtown areas or malls, etc. Everywhere else is "No UberX Available." Good way to build a 'brand' huh? The guys running Uber are dolts.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm curious if they take some weekends of lower demand to prove to people what uber without surges is like. Rather than a car within 5 mins, all the part timers are logged off and it's NO uberX AVAILABLE.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> I'm curious if they take some weekends of lower demand to prove to people what uber without surges is like. Rather than a car within 5 mins, all the part timers are logged off and it's NO uberX AVAILABLE.


If there are no surge fares during drunk times after dark I have no problem with some other fool taking the rides.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Today that was it, no more, 5$ per ride, WHAT? I better fishing. There is one car less on the streets, so best of luck everyone!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, surge finally happened tonight. 1.3x 1.8x 2.1x surge multiples. Anyone else see new numbers like this in their areas?


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I dont care about the per min rate but for miles with Uber 1.30 (the current rate here) and with lyft 1.10 (below that I wont make anything).


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I dont care about the per min rate but for miles with Uber 1.30 (the current rate here) and with lyft 1.10 (below that I wont make anything).


Why the difference? If you won't do Uber at $1.10/mile, how is Lyft okay at $1.10/mile? I can tolerate a lower Lyft rate here too, but that's because Lyft takes no commission currently in my market.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Why the difference? If you won't do Uber at $1.10/mile, how is Lyft okay at $1.10/mile? I can tolerate a lower Lyft rate here too, but that's because Lyft takes no commission currently in my market.


Because 80% of my lyft riders tip so it will make up for the lower rate and most are my regular riders so I know for sure its not going to be a bad experience.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Because 80% of my lyft riders tip so it will make up for the lower rate and most are my regular riders so I know for sure its not going to be a bad experience.


Okay, didn't think about tips making up the difference. Should we be relying on expected tips to make up the different tho? I track my tips too, but I view them as a bonus and don't consider them when comparing actual net to my goal for the week.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Okay, didn't think about tips making up the difference. Should we be relying on expected tips to make up the different tho? I track my tips too, but I view them as a bonus and don't consider them when comparing actual net to my goal for the week.


They should be a bonus but I just count them towards my earnings.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

I currently drive for lyft only. Any lower than what they are paying now i would have to quit. What uber is paying now is out of the question....


----------

